# DVC going back to Interval?



## calberry (Feb 11, 2013)

We are currently in Cabo and went to a sales presentation yesterday at Villa del Palmer for the UVC group of resorts which are with Interval.  While walking in to the sales office I noticed this large poster (attached) and asked about DVC being on it.  The sales rep said that DVC is coming back to II.

I did a little bit of 'googling' about that with no results, so thought I would start a new forum on the subject.

Does anyone have any 'firm' information on whether this is true or not?  Seems rather brazen of UVC to post it if it is not true   (Not quite the same as a salesman saying something 'questionable'  )

Thanks

Steve


----------



## chriskre (Feb 11, 2013)

It also shows Hilton and they are with RCI too.

It's Mexico, who's going to police them?
I doubt the mouse is going to send someone to see what some Mexican TS is marketing to touring tourists.  :ignore:


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 11, 2013)

Could it be a much older (prior years) poster?


----------



## calberry (Feb 11, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> Could it be a much older (prior years) poster?



I wondered that at first myself, but it is right next to the door going into the large 'closing room', so it could not be there by mistake.  And I specifically asked our salesman why DVC was there since I knew they were with RCI and without batting an eye he said they were coming back.



chriskre said:


> It also shows Hilton and they are with RCI too.
> 
> It's Mexico, who's going to police them?
> I doubt the mouse is going to send someone to see what some Mexican TS is marketing to touring tourists.  :ignore:



Good point, but it seems rather blatant.  All the documents say they are governed by California law, but again, who's going to do the policing?

I think I will venture back over there today and see if I can talk to someone at a higher level to get some 'clarification'...especially with Hilton being on there too (I was not aware they were not with II).

Steve


----------



## eal (Feb 11, 2013)

You know the saying about if a timeshare salesperson's lips are moving...


----------



## calberry (Feb 11, 2013)

eal said:


> You know the saying about if a timeshare salesperson's lips are moving...



If it were only his words then yes, total disbelief, but a poster right in plain site? 

Steve


----------



## jdunn1 (Feb 11, 2013)

I wanted to believe this, too but since Hilton is also on the poster, there is no way this is true.  

I bought into WM primarily so I can have access to DVC no matter what exchange company DVC lines up with.  Interval just happens to be a lot cheaper for me to trade with, though.  Also, I really like that the best exchanges go to the best deposits in Interval, so I think I would rather see DVC in Interaval.

If DVC did come back to Interaval, I would seriously look into some Hyatt points.  

Using my WM points I've been geeting some AWESOME DVC weeks lately via RCI, though.  




calberry said:


> If it were only his words then yes, total disbelief, but a poster right in plain site?
> 
> Steve


----------



## levatino (Feb 11, 2013)

This rumor has floated for years.  I see no advantage with DVC in Interval.  The pool is smaller, the system not weighted as clearly as RCI.  What advantage is there?


----------



## bnoble (Feb 11, 2013)

More importantly, Interval's rental channels are not nearly as well developed.  That's an important part of RCI's value proposition for DVCMC, which has a *ton* of inventory that it has to rent (monetize) to pay for internal exchanges to non-DVC but Disney-owned hotels, the DCL cruises, and ABD tour.

As to the OP's question: it stretches credulity to the breaking point to assume that some random developer poster in Mexico is going to be the first time anyone gets a whisper that DVC is changing affiliations.


----------



## calberry (Feb 11, 2013)

bnoble said:


> As to the OP's question: it stretches credulity to the breaking point to assume that some random developer poster in Mexico is going to be the first time anyone gets a whisper that DVC is changing affiliations.



I met up my sales rep this morning and confronted him on this.  He said he had heard from their II rep, and he tried calling him so I could talk with him.  He then gave me his number when he did not make a connection.  

Upon pressing him further it is my honest opinion that 1) our sales rep was just not that up to speed at all with the workings or goings on with Interval (based on other questions I asked) and that 2) indeed that is a very old (albeit nice, lighted display, etc.) poster that they haven't bothered to change for what, how many years now???

Still, no excuse for misleading people!  Oh wait, I almost forgot, this is 1) Mexico, and 2) the timeshare business.  

Buyer beware 

Steve


----------



## JudyS (Feb 11, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> Could it be a much older (prior years) poster?


It's probably an old poster. DVC hasn't used that logo (two mountains with a Mickey Ears sun) in a couple of years. Their new logo is a globe with Mickey Ears. (I liked the old logo a lot better!)

This doesn't explain the presence of Hilton on the poster, but it does suggest the poster has been around a while.


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 11, 2013)

calberry said:


> ...Still, no excuse for misleading people!  ...



How in the world are they going to hit you below the belt, pick your pocket, beat you up some more and then run up your credit card bill if they don't distract you somehow.:rofl:

Telling lies, displaying old posters, it doesn't matter to them.  What you sign for is what you get, not what you heard or saw.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 11, 2013)

calberry said:


> If it were only his words then yes, total disbelief, but a poster right in plain site?
> 
> Steve



Well they are going by the subtle hint that if it's in print, then it must be true.
NOT!  
Kind of like "I saw it on the internet" then it must be true.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Feb 11, 2013)

chriskre said:


> It also shows Hilton and they are with RCI too.
> 
> It's Mexico, who's going to police them?
> I doubt the mouse is going to send someone to see what some Mexican TS is marketing to touring tourists.  :ignore:



There is a Casa Dorada resort in Cabo, managed by Hilton and it trades in II. How dare you suggest mexican timeshare developers and salerperson lie


----------



## AlohaAmbassador (Feb 12, 2013)

Ah, yes...Mexican timeshare sharks...the sole reason why I'll likely never visit Cabo again.  My posterior still aches just thinking about our 'forced imprisonment' at the "Cryin' Mayan" resort.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 12, 2013)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> There is a Casa Dorada resort in Cabo, managed by Hilton and it trades in II. How dare you suggest mexican timeshare developers and salerperson lie



Oh they are smarter than that.
They let the poster lie for them.  :ignore:


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Feb 12, 2013)

chriskre said:


> I doubt the mouse is going to send someone to see what some Mexican TS is marketing to touring tourists. :ignore:



actually disney would care about their intellectual property and brand, and they are a huge company compared to even the largest timeshare company. lots of lawyers on retainer, especially intellectual property.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 12, 2013)

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> actually disney would care about their intellectual property and brand, and they are a huge company compared to even the largest timeshare company. lots of lawyers on retainer, especially intellectual property.



Maybe so in the US, but I doubt they'd get far in Mexico.
Shoot Disney can't even stop all the daycares here in my city from using Mickey mouse & co being painted all over the walls of the daycares.  
I'd think that would be stealing their brand.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Feb 13, 2013)

chriskre said:


> Maybe so in the US, but I doubt they'd get far in Mexico.
> Shoot Disney can't even stop all the daycares here in my city from using Mickey mouse & co being painted all over the walls of the daycares.
> I'd think that would be stealing their brand.


thats not infringement, thats free publicity..

dont underestimate the size of disney >
http://articles.latimes.com/2010/sep/18/business/la-fi-ct-himi-lightcap-20100919


> As president of Disney Channels Worldwide, she oversees 94 channels in 169 countries
> 
> dubs are typically made in Mexico



just saying disney is not most companies


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 13, 2013)

chriskre said:


> It also shows Hilton and they are with RCI too.
> 
> It's Mexico, who's going to police them?
> I doubt the mouse is going to send someone to see what some Mexican TS is marketing to touring tourists.  :ignore:



Unless the mouse is hungry and eats the posters, I think they will stay.  The mouse is better feed at the Disney Resorts so I do not think Micky and Minnie will be visting any of their resorts soon.


----------



## l2trade (Feb 15, 2013)

Hilton already is part of II. Ever hear of "Elara, A Hilton Grand Vacations Club"? Or, how about Hilton Head? 

As for DVC, I really wish they would come back. It will take more than a poster in Mexico and the lips of a timeshare salesman to convince me this is true...


----------



## Karen G (Feb 15, 2013)

AlohaAmbassador said:


> Ah, yes...Mexican timeshare sharks...the sole reason why I'll likely never visit Cabo again.  My posterior still aches just thinking about our 'forced imprisonment' at the "Cryin' Mayan" resort.


An alternative to  never visiting Cabo again would be to never go to another timeshare presentation again. Why deprive yourself of a nice vacation just because of an unpleasant timeshare presentation experience? You don't have to attend them.


----------



## calberry (Feb 15, 2013)

Karen G said:


> An alternative to  never visiting Cabo again would be to never go to another timeshare presentation again. Why deprive yourself of a nice vacation just because of an unpleasant timeshare presentation experience? You don't have to attend them.



No the more that stay away from Cabo the better :hysterical:

Steve


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 15, 2013)

l2trade said:


> Hilton already is part of II. Ever hear of "Elara, A Hilton Grand Vacations Club"? Or, how about Hilton Head?
> 
> As for DVC, I really wish they would come back. It will take more than a poster in Mexico and the lips of a timeshare salesman to convince me this is true...



The inventory from "Elara" isn't from Hilton, although they now operate that resort, it is the Tower Of Terror Wastegate units that will never be Hilton quality. Those trade, or will trade, with RCI when they do come on line. That resort is a mess and the overlapping names / affiliations just make it more confusing.  Suffice it to say that Hilton is not in II.


----------



## itradehilton (Feb 15, 2013)

AlohaAmbassador said:


> Ah, yes...Mexican timeshare sharks...the sole reason why I'll likely never visit Cabo again.  My posterior still aches just thinking about our 'forced imprisonment' at the "Cryin' Mayan" resort.



We called the Mayan " vultures" when we said our last no they let us leave thru the service entrance down a back alley. When we saw real vultures on the beach later that trip we would :hysterical:


----------



## l2trade (Feb 15, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> The inventory from "Elara" isn't from Hilton, although they now operate that resort, it is the Tower Of Terror Wastegate units that will never be Hilton quality. Those trade, or will trade, with RCI when they do come on line. That resort is a mess and the overlapping names / affiliations just make it more confusing.  Suffice it to say that Hilton is not in II.



lol! yes, true, i totally agree, i know that, hence the winking smiley and follow on comment about hilton head.


----------



## Helaine (Feb 16, 2013)

*It doesn't mean a thing*

I saw that poster there a few months AFTER Disney had switched from II to RCI, so it doesn't mean a thing - they still said Disney was with II.


----------

